# Best lighting for Garage...



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

So whenever I want to work on the cars in the garage I can't see a thing :buffer::lol:
For instance I can't see if I've applied wax to the whole panel or see any of the defects if polishing.... In fact, I have to check after for bits I've missed when the cars are outside in the daylight 

I know this subject has probably been covered before but when I did a search the most recent thread I could find was back in 2018 

Can anyone recommend strip lights that may light the garage better ? I'm also considering putting a couple on the side walls so I can see the sides of the car better too :thumb:

Many Thanks for any guidance


----------



## RossC (Feb 16, 2019)

I prefer OTT flood lamps and a few movable Unilite's for focused areas, might not suit your garage set up.

I have LED strips at the other area but I don't like working under them as I find the diffused light makes it harder to spot smaller scratches, swirls and missed bits of products.
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Different lights, and shapes, show different things. Oh, and colour temps.

Sometimes you're better not worrying too much and just get some light in the garage, and then have a selection of torches/lamps to hand. Assuming you're only really doing your own car at home


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

There is a choice, but this I believe best ^^^^^^^^^^^ Trying to get the colour temp lights on the ceiling, walls etc, works out expensive as so many are needed so OTT.
Going for some decent general lighting and then having the dedicated specialised lights to get out when needed for that perfect light. Scangrip kits are brilliant, bit pricey but there are alternatives now such as Flex, Sealy.
Do a search and you will get bundles of posts on lights. :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I installed some of these back in February. https://amzn.to/3davazh
Really impressed with them. I put them on a PIR sensor so as soon as I walk in the garage they come on. :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I installed some of these back in February. https://amzn.to/3davazh
> Really impressed with them. I put them on a PIR sensor so as soon as I walk in the garage they come on. :thumb:


Are these just a straight swap for conventional flouro tubes ? Ie no extra controllers or wiring needed . Mine are playing up and its time for new tubes so might be worth upgrading


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah, just 240v mains connections.
If you get them, when they deliver them they will come just in the manufacturer's box only. There are mounting clips in one end; if the box ends are open, make sure the mounting clips haven't fallen out before the delivery driver disappears. That happened with me.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I got the 6400k ones. Very good light.


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Also interested in these lights ....any chance of a pic or two

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Can do better than a pic. 



:thumb:


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice one cheers. Looks bright enough. I also spotted your vid on changing the oil on your kranzle so I've watched that while I was there. Many thanks for the link

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I originally put these up with the idea of these being used in addition to the fluorescent tubes already there. They’re better than I expected and are that bright I don’t use the fluorescent tubes at all. I have 2 x 5ft and 2 x 3ft and they’re superb. Have no fears on the amount of light they put out.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the responses so far :thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> I prefer OTT flood lamps and a few movable Unilite's for focused areas, might not suit your garage set up.
> 
> I have LED strips at the other area but I don't like working under them as I find the diffused light makes it harder to spot smaller scratches, swirls and missed bits of products.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. What temperature are your LED panels?


----------



## RossC (Feb 16, 2019)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Thanks for your response. What temperature are your LED panels?


They're 6500k, the unilite's can cycle through temps which is handy for picking up little bits and pieces on certain colours.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Might add here, try for 4500 and 6400 in one light and you will be covered from dark paint to white... if serious you do need both those value as a minimum. :thumb:


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Yeah, just 240v mains connections.
> 
> If you get them, when they deliver them they will come just in the manufacturer's box only. There are mounting clips in one end; if the box ends are open, make sure the mounting clips haven't fallen out before the delivery driver disappears. That happened with me.


I ordered two 6ft lights from CPC all packaged up nicely but when I opened them up one set of 3 brackets and screws were missing. 
They're sending a set out in the post so no drama really. I originally had three 100w 8ft fluorescent battens and now I've got 2 60w 6ft led battens.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

CPC is pretty local to me. They’re good to deal with. 
For the missing brackets I had, I just added a dot of silicone to the back of the light and held it in place with some duct tape until it went off.


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Bit of an update on the missing brackets. Instead of sending just the brackets they've sent me a full light assembly also.
Top lads

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Thanks for your response. What temperature are your LED panels?


Hi, would you recommend the lift you have? If so which one is it and what price range please?. You mentioned the floor lamps.....which type would you go for please?
Regards
Paul


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Can I ask how you work out what size and wattage you need. Currently have 3 pendant s with bare bulb for our largish double garage and starting to improve it.

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

The wattage increases with the length of light you get. i.e. 30cm is 10w, 60cm is 20w etc. Just measure the available space you have to mount the light and then order how many you want. They do give off a decent amount of light but you can't have too much light in my book. I suppose it depends what you want to do in your garage - if you are just parking the car in there and then walking out, you won't need much light. If you intend to fiddle about in there then more is better.
Maybe determine the length of light you need and just order one to try it out - that'll give you an idea of how many you need.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Just to resurrect this thread what colour temperature are people choosing. My initial thought is to go with cool white but happy to take on board real world experience 

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Taxboy said:


> Just to resurrect this thread what colour temperature are people choosing. My initial thought is to go with cool white but happy to take on board real world experience
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


also in the same boat the V-Tac battens look like exactly what I need , which temperatures are optimal or is a combination of both best?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I’m very happy with the daylight ones 6500k.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Can do better than a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for that, but a slightly off-topic question. Is the roof/ceiling insulated? The reason I ask is my previous garage metal roof 'collected' frost in the winter, which thawed during the day, and dripped everywhere.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

After looking this seems the cheapest place to get the Vtac's from -

https://www.peclights.com/product/vtac-6-ft-60w-prismatic-slim-line-led-fitting-daylight


----------



## adrivlsn (Oct 26, 2020)

Best is to check on the label for CRI index. If there is nothing written then dont't bother. Most of the quality lights have CRI index on the label.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just changed from 5 strip lights with led tubes to 6 led lights and 2 of the strip lights with led tubes. I fitted them to the walls and they're very bright (daylight output) but i may add another couple above in the centre of the roof?

I bought these - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6x-4FT-1...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649 not bad at £40 for 6


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I have installed some square panel LED lights in my garage, the type you see in suspended ceilings in offices. You can buy metal boxes to screw to the ceiling to which the light panels slide in. I would only ever recommend daylight panels, cool white seem too artificial. Daylight ones are, just like natural daylight. I have three panels in my garage and two strip Legs where the garage door comes up, there was no room between the door and the plasterboard ceiling to fit panel lights.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

https://anselluk.com/product/AERMLED3-60-DL


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

robby71 said:


> I've just changed from 5 strip lights with led tubes to 6 led lights and 2 of the strip lights with led tubes. I fitted them to the walls and they're very bright (daylight output) but i may add another couple above in the centre of the roof?
> 
> I bought these - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6x-4FT-1...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649 not bad at £40 for 6


Thanks, got some myself, ordered Friday delivered Saturday. 1 fitted in SWMBO hobby room, 1 up in the loft, 2 to go in the garage, and a couple of spares.


----------

